
Ask HN: Why is Evernote unable to make a good product? - jurgenwerk
I&#x27;ve been using Evernote for many years, and the user experience honestly never felt good. To this day Evernote is still clunky and sluggish, and I can&#x27;t get used to how the notes and notebooks are organized. The &quot;New note&quot; button feels completely out of space.<p>Also, at one point not so long ago, the search function just stopped working. I had to go to a secret menu and request re-indexing. I was legit freaking out I had lost my notes.<p>All these years I&#x27;ve been giving Evernote a second chance, but the product just never improves.<p>Can anyone give some insight on what&#x27;s happening inside this company? What kind of legacy code or management burden are they carrying?
======
dangus
> I've been using Evernote for many years, and the user experience honestly
> never felt good.

Sounds like it's time to stop using Evernote. I can't imagine there aren't
other, better solutions for you. Unless you're on their board of directors
it's not really your question to answer!

I am not really a note-taker in terms of my personality so I can't tell you
what those alternatives might be but I am sure there are dozens upon dozens.

